# New inspector knocked me down. What is your opinion?



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, I installed a mobile home water heater. As most of us know, these have the inlet and outlet on the sides, anyways I was knocked for not having a vacuum relief valve. I asked why did I need that and he said all "bottom fed" water heaters require them. I kindly told the inspector that I agree, and I already knew that, but this was not a "bottom fed" water heater (least in my mind). His decision still stood, he failed me and left. WTF! I always thought a bottom fed for example would be a tankless.

Just so you know, we are on the 2009 Michigan plumbing code based off of the 2009 IPC.

So, am I right on this one??


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

If its being feed from the side it would be considered bottom fed . the only time an inspector has made us install a vacuum relief valve on a bottom fed heater is when it is installed over head.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> Ok, I installed a mobile home water heater. As most of us know, these have the inlet and outlet on the sides, anyways I was knocked for not having a vacuum relief valve. I asked why did I need that and he said all "bottom fed" water heaters require them. I kindly told the inspector that I agree, and I already knew that, but this was not a "bottom fed" water heater (least in my mind). His decision still stood, he failed me and left. WTF! I always thought a bottom fed for example would be a tankless.
> 
> Just so you know, we are on the 2009 Michigan plumbing code based off of the 2009 IPC.
> 
> So, am I right on this one??


Sorry bro, It's bottom fed


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Touche. We normally shoot down any mobile home calls, but we made an exception for these people. I am glad to hear your opinions on this.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> Touche. We normally shoot down any mobile home calls, but we made an exception for these people. I am glad to hear your opinions on this.


So up there you have to install the vacuum relief valve no matter where the water heater is installed?


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> So up there you have to install the vacuum relief valve no matter where the water heater is installed?


not on top fed.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

It is an atmospheric vacuum breaker


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

An atmospheric vent is required on all bottom fed heaters here as well. It could be the lowest point on the system and still requires one.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

wyefortyfive said:


> So, am I right on this one??


Your inspector is right.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

*504.2 Vacuum relief valve. 

*Bottom fed water heaters and bottom fed tanks connected to water heaters shall have a vacuum relief valve installed. The vacuum relief valve shall comply with ANSI Z21.22.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

My old master plumber used to call these "pocket rules".
Common sense tells u that side inlet/outlet tanks COULD
siphon down to cause element dry-fire failure.
At least this is what has been explained to me.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Vacume relief valves are required on any tank type water heater up here in Mass.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

In Texas plumbing inspectors have no say so on a MH past the service entrance. They are governed by the Texas Railroad Commission.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> In Texas plumbing inspectors have no say so on a MH past the service entrance. They are governed by the Texas Railroad Commission.


Are permits and inspections still required if the MH is remodeled?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Are permits and inspections still required if the MH is remodeled?


Nope. We had no jurisdiction past the service connections.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Nothing about a MH home is built to building standards as we know them.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If the inspector says to do it, you need to do it. Arguing will not help.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Nothing about a MH home is built to building standards as we know them.


I've seen a couple of MH remodels up here that defied the stereotypes.

I think the best one I saw had radiant heat in the granite tile floors and high end plumbing fixtures and kitchen appliances. They left the outside looking like the stereotypical Hillbilly Tin Can, but the interior was modern and very tastefully done.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I've seen a couple of MH remodels up here that defied the stereotypes.
> 
> I think the best one I saw had radiant heat in the granite tile floors and high end plumbing fixtures and kitchen appliances. They left the outside looking like the stereotypical Hillbilly Tin Can, but the interior was modern and very tastefully done.


Oh yeah, I'm not saying they couldn't be revamped quite nicely. Just that when they where built it was just another set or regs they when by. When they made them mobile here it just fell under the TRRC. And no one inspects after that, even the TRRC.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I just did a hookup on one...The City inspector told me he had no authority to even go in that thing...Not sure if he was afraid the weather was turning bad or what. He just looked at my LP, water and sewer connections...At least I think he did...LOL


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The ones made in Texas may only be approved for Texas, I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Interesting note...I was at the MH manufacturer on Thursday, he told be they were building 200 units and hauling them to Colorado for a MH community.

He kinda choked when I asked if they were making it there in one piece...


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

My boss is cool with everything. I have already corrected this problem, and If I never service a mobile home again, my feelings will not be hurt. I appreciate everyone sharing with me. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> In Texas plumbing inspectors have no say so on a MH past the service entrance. They are governed by the Texas Railroad Commission.


I wish they would do that here! Here if one comes from another state say it was built in Indiana and is being moved to Ohio and reset the inspectors in Ohio can make you strip it to the plumbing and show them. I know because a contractor we worked for smarted off to my inspector. The inspector laughed and told me I had another weeks work thanks to the contractor and he made us pull it apart so he could see everything!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> I wish they would do that here! Here if one comes from another state say it was built in Indiana and is being moved to Ohio and reset the inspectors in Ohio can make you strip it to the plumbing and show them. I know because a contractor we worked for smarted off to my inspector. The inspector laughed and told me I had another weeks work thanks to the contractor and he made us pull it apart so he could see everything!


I hate working on them, and turn down a lot of them. There just not made to serviced. 

Get a leak under one and have to butcher the insulation barrier, just a PITA.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> I hate working on them, and turn down a lot of them. There just not made to serviced.
> 
> Get a leak under one and have to butcher the insulation barrier, just a PITA.


I hate it as well! My last company we did alot of work setting temporary trailers for school remodels and I piped alot of bathroom trailers! 
Gimme a sled full a fittings, glue, cleaner and a sawsall with a good battery and I can trailer hack if needed!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

We'd starve if we didn't work on them.


----------

